# Geschlossene Excel Arbeitsmappe auslesen - Office 2007



## HuRaHoRRe (18. August 2009)

Hi

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, aus geschlossenen  Arbeitsmappen per VBA Daten auszulesen.
Ich habe bereits eine Möglichkeit mit ADO gefunden, diese soll jedoch nicht mit Excel 2007 und geschlossenen Arbeitsmappen funktionieren.

Ich habe etwa 100 Mappen, die ich auslesen sollte. Wenn ich sie alle normal öffne warte ich eine Stunde bis ich die Daten habe. Alles ein Problem der Geschwindigkeit.

Ich hoffe es gibt eine Möglichkeit so viele Arbeitsmappen innerhalb von ein par Sekunden auszulesen. Etwas ähnliches wie ADO vielleicht?

Vielen Dank


----------

